# 2012 Offseason Thread



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Now that we actually need one...

*Key Additions*

Darren Collison
O.J. Mayo
Chris Kaman
Elton Brand 
Dahntay Jones
Jared Cunningham
Bernard James
Jae Crowder

*Key Losses*

Jason Terry
Jason Kidd
Ian Mahinmi
Brendan Haywood

*Retained*

Delonte West
Vince Carter

*Other*

Lamar Odom


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

We showed up late to the party but we at least began to show up. We've actually upgraded our point guard and center positions today. If we can find a shooting guard and sixth man, we would actually be a better team than last year, while being younger and cheaper to boot. 

I'm interested in Courtney Lee, Shannon Brown, Randy Foye for shooting guard and sixth man slots. Maybe CJ Miles. I know some people are OJ Mayo fans, but the Mavericks are probably only interested in really cheap deals or one year deals, and I don't know that Mayo would go for either. 

Could bring back Delonte again for the minimum, I like what he gave us last year.


----------



## Nowitness (Jul 12, 2012)

Not bad pickups for us at all,with who's left. Hope we can snag a couple more decent guys, even if we're going the 1 yr deal route.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Bump, got Elton Brand now off the amnesty waiver wire w/ an "aggressive" bid of 2.1 M


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

They are still deciding whether or not to bid on Scola, from what I just read.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

kbdullah said:


> Bump, got Elton Brand now off the amnesty waiver wire w/ an "aggressive" bid of 2.1 M


Could be a steal at 2.1M - now, we need at least one more 3-pt threat.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Bump. Signed O.J. Mayo, giving us a shooting guard and outside threat. Hearing that it's a multi-year deal which is surprising given the "powder-dry" approach we had been taking this offseason. We should still set up to have room for a max next year, if it's even worth having one, but not sure about anything more than that.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I think we really bounced back from such a disappointing start to Free Agency

Collison/Beaubois
Mayo/Carter/Jones
Marion/Carter/Jones
Nowitzki/Brand
Kaman/Wright

What else should we be looking at? I think Brand and Wright are good enough backup bigs, but we don't really have a shotblocker, and I wouldn't mind a lockdown defender - whats happening with Delonte West? 

How good of a second scoring option is Mayo though.. kind of seems like we're going to be stuck around the 7th seed, but we should have enough cap room for a max guy next year right?


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

I think we bring back Delonte still as a safety net (I know, ironic) since so many members of our backcourt are new. I'd like him back so that you know you've got someone who helped run the offense last year. If we don't get another big in FA, like an Anthony Randolph, then I expect the draft pick Bernard James to make the roster.

I think the depth chart looks like this:

Collison/(West)/Beaubois
Mayo/Dominique Jones/Carter
Marion/Carter/Dantay Jones
Nowitzki/Brand/Wright
Kaman/Wright/James

I think we're better than a 7th seed at this point. We were a 7th seed last year and this year's iteration is a significant improvement when you look at perimeter defense, dribble penetration, and rebounding. Not to mention intangibles such as youth, length, and athleticism on the perimeter now. Our main issue would be team chemistry as all these new guys are going to come in and need to click.

I don't expect to be better than the Thunder, Spurs, or Lakers, but I think we have a solid chance to be better than the Clippers, Grizzlies, Nuggets, Jazz, Wolves, etc. So we could have an shot at a 4-seed.


----------

